# Advertisers & Banners?



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

*Should we re-structure the banner setup?*​
No - Leave it as is4774.60%Yes - Reduce the number of banners on the front page1625.40%


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I am not a massive fan of all the banners on the front page.

One idea I have is to replace those banners with 'Sponsored by...' text links. Then, within the forum and thread view pages we could add in a larger leaderboard size banner at the very top for the sponsoring advertiser.

This strikes me as a win-win situation becuase it would allow advertisers to create more visually interesting banners whilst simultaneously from the members point of view it would cut out all the banner'tastic ads on the front page.

Thoughts?

L


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

well i think its fine as it is...

having a leaderboard is quite intense sometimes i find..


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

agree with db


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

it works quite well as it is...

i have my links set up so that it opens the new posts page, i only look at the front page when i do a 'mark forums read' or when i want to see a sponsors link.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2008)

surely those banners are where this site makes it money?

either way i use firefox with ad blocker installed, you can just click what ads not to show and they never reappear


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

I think it good how it is..


----------



## tim_e (Jul 22, 2007)

Agree with most - fine as it is.


----------



## BigDub08 (May 11, 2008)

Its fine how it is


----------



## Cornholio (Apr 5, 2008)

It doesn't matter either way


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

happy as it is, the site has a more professional look to it since the revamp anyway


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

look ok as they are imo.


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

if its not broke dont fix it. Think they are good as they are


----------



## ainslie (Jan 20, 2005)

If the owners of the banners don't pay to advertise then i say get shot of them


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

Its good as it is.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Leave it IMO


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I voted no as i think its fine the way it is, but if the new way looks good i would be just as happy.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Maybe instead of all of the banners.

In a protein section just have a sticky full of supplement websites.

And maybe just on the homepage have image hotspots etc of special offers.


----------



## Blofeld (May 25, 2008)

It depends what you are aiming for I guess, if you are looking for the site to gain from affiliates then relevant ads within threads would be good. If you make nothing from the adverts already here then the only reason for them to be there would be as information in which case they could be confined to a single area within the site.

Personally I think it is fine the way you have it set up at the moment, the ads are not too "in your face" but can easily be browsed too.


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

As an advertiser, I like it the way it is and its also a more effective advertising spend as we have almost exactly the same spot on Muscletalk, but with a text link and get nowhere near the number of click thrus as we do on here (despite the fact I imagine Muscletalk have more visitors).

I think it looks visually good having the images also rather than a page full of text. It breaks up the homepage nicely.


----------



## N*E*R*D (Oct 13, 2008)

The banners under the thread links on the front page are a little excessive. Text link or smaller banners would be a good.


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

Even though I voted for no, I do think making the text for the forum a bit bigger/easier to read, as the banners do get in the way a little bit, I don't mind there being banners its just sometimes hard to skim over to find the right section of the forum.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

BSF James said:


> As an advertiser, I like it the way it is and its also a more effective advertising spend as we have almost exactly the same spot on Muscletalk, but with a text link and get nowhere near the number of click thrus as we do on here (despite the fact I imagine Muscletalk have more visitors).
> 
> I think it looks visually good having the images also rather than a page full of text. It breaks up the homepage nicely.


I agree with this.

Many sponsors probably like the fact that having banners on the front some brand awareness - so say when someone browsing this site later clicks on a Google link to something they're interested in purchasing, they'll see your logo, colour scheme etc. and know they're on a trustworthy retailer.

Whilst you'd get an SEO benefit from text links, the consumer comfort thing would be lost - and I think that in an increasingly crowded space, that's important.


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

They look fine, don't change nothing :thumbup1:


----------



## Dezmyster (Nov 28, 2008)

Keep the banners this site is great.


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

I think you could dump the sub forums on the main page to 'tidy' it up a bit but the banners bring a bit of colour to it, also if the banners were all the same size it may look a tad nicer. Also blue and grey is really booring.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i like it all as it is


----------

